# Parking Malaga airport to pick up arrivals?



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All
Never having been there but looking at their site I am guessing that P2 would be the best option to pick family up. Anyone any better ideas ?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When you enter the airport you will be on the upper level; keep to the left as you go round the pickups ad drop offs and just before the beginning of Terminal 2 you will come to the Express parking on the left. It is a bit more expensive than other car parks but much closer to the arrivals hall. If you time it right you will pay around €2-€3.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> Hi All
> Never having been there but looking at their site I am guessing that P2 would be the best option to pick family up. Anyone any better ideas ?


I park in a road nearby. When my sons arrive they mis-call me and I pick them up at the departures drop-off on the upper level. There is plenty of parking for a few minutes. Never had any problems.


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

What he said ^

I've often picked people up from Malaga and have never had any problems being parked on the upper level, (obviously never leaving the car) sometimes for half an hour or more. They are not as fussy as the UK airports and don't threaten to blow you up as soon as you stop! Otherwise, yes, the carpark next to the hire cars is easy enough and not too expensive.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - I always pick up from departures. The only problem is that the arrivals have to find their way upstairs and outside to departures which can be a bit daunting if they're not familiar with the airport. 

If I need to park and meet people I usually park 'upstairs' in departures - I find it easier and there's usually lots of free space with not too far to walk.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have got away from having to go all the way to Málaga and back a six hour round trip (including stops plus waiting) and now have our regular visitor (my sister) fly from London City to Granada a mere 1 hour away with no waiting (the advantage of a small airport).


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

It can be quite chaotic picking up at the departures but it is what I normally do. Sometimes they move you on and you have to do a round tour down to the roundabout and back again. Bit of a nightmare when waiting for a delayed flight. The express parking is a rip off and the normal parking is a fair hike. Such a badly designed airport.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with you about the design being bad.

Sadly the architects will have patted themselves on the back. Their brief was to get punters through all the shops. Tick. Never mind the miles of further walking you have to do. Arrivals area is abysmal with constantly changing barriers. 

We use the departures parking. Straight out of arrivals up the elevator and take the walking gangway or just plain walking. Pay for your ticket and away you go. I do like the new motorway feeds - still plagued with boy racer hire car staff and taxis but better than the old tiny St Miguel roundabout.


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

One advantage that's been added in recent years is the new rail link and station. I had to fly from Malaga a few months ago and decided to park in Fuengirola and get the train from there direct to the airport. Free parking, the train was only about €2.30 and was a short walk from the platform to departures. Seems to me that along with the improved Taxi rank and coach links, they are encouraging more public transport, not a bad idea.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice but as I and they have never been there think I'll use P2 and a hike or the express if I'm not too early getting there and risk getting stung if they are late.
Whats the expression "once stung twice shy"?!!


----------



## Veri100 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Quick question*

Hi sorry to but in but I am doing a pick up myself how much ips the express car park and will our mini bus hire fit inside


----------

